# allergy/diet question



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

In the past couple of weeks with trying to get Pippa's health back on track, the vet has suggested we try to eliminate chicken from Pippa's diet to see if there is a food allergy there.

She was up a bit last night with an upset stomach- lots of loose stool around 3 am or so - (she is on antibiotics and I think that is causing some of the stomach upset) and I want to give her a bland diet for the next day or two. In the past, a bland diet for her has consisted of boiled chicken and rice. So, for those of you who also deal with a chicken allergy, what can I use in place of the boiled chicken that will still give her stomach a bit of a rest?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

When Boris had problem with food allergies to try and sort out his stomach we fed him chicken and rice or white fish and rice. So perhaps try white fish and rice.

I would add that you want to keep an eye on his poos because we found that although his stools firmed up - the rice used to pass through undigested. The vet suggested that maybe he might be grain intolerant and rather than speeding a lot of money and allergy testing him, to use grain free kibble, so i feed raw and grain free kibble and he has done very well on this sort of diet.

You might contact Born36 as their boy Mac has just had allergy testing, he is allergic to alot of meats including chicken so they feed him duck. It might be interesting for you to compare notes with them.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would eliminate the rice & try sweet potatoes (yams).

My friend has a dog with a chicken allergy - they feed him rabbit & goat meat.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

My thoery is that my Gus has some sort of chicken intolerance too (gives him diarreah), so when he has issues we feed him chicken and boiled hamburger.

Also FYI- we just found a food that we love: Natural Balance fish and sweet potato. Gus has had issues with diarreah off and on since he was a puppy, so we wanted to try something without chicken, and this is what we tried. His poops have never been so firm, and he absolutely LOVES the food! I would really reccomend it


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can boil ground meat or probly any meat to feed with rice. Just don't fry anything and you should be fine


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you!!!

Boiled hamburger, a bit of rice, and yams were the menu yesterday and today Pippa is back to her normal self and her stools are back to normal too. 

*JJohnson* that was an interesting point about switching the food. Our trainer just had the same recommendation - a salmon and sweet potato mix. She suggested Wellness Simple, which I picked up yesterday and will SLOWLY introduce this week. Glad to hear it has made a difference for your Gus. Thanks!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Did any if your pups had blood in their poopoo when they were on a diet that caused them diarrhoea?

Sorry to use this thread but Elza after being on a prescription diet (specially for diarrhoea) plus antibiotics and a healthy bacteria paste for a week still has blooded poopoo. It's been more than a week now. We will call the Vet again tomorrow but I just can't understand why she's not getting back to normal. 

Can the allergy just happen all of a sudden? Up until now she was just on Royal Canine and had normal poopoos but now even on this special kibbles still not back to normal. Isn't the food allergy there from the beginning? She might not be of course but for now I'm just guessing. :-\

She doesn't seem to be sick otherwise. She's behaving normal. 

Any input would help me not to worry so much! :'(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

Sorry to hear that Elza still has blood in her poos - it has been going on for quite sometime now??

Yes, allergies can start any time. One minute you can eat nuts and the next you can have an allergy to them. This happened to me with advocados a couple of years ago.

I would be surprised if the blood in her poos was caused by a food allergy. Maybe a parasite??

Take a poo sample with you to the vets - might save some time.

I do hope you get some answers soon.

Keep us posted.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Hotmischief, 
Yes its about a week and a half now. :-[ I'm annoyed that when we first took Elza to the Vet WITH a poopoo sample she just looked at it but hasn't sent it for tests. Maybe she didn't think it will be necessary?! 
Once she finished this special diet I will try Fish and rice from James Wellbeloved. Though when I cooked her rice when this all begun the Vet said about the sample that she didn't digest the rice. It would be unfortunate to start on something she's actually allergic to. I guess it will be trial and error.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Adrino,

I am sorry that Elza is still having bloody stools! Having just been through a bunch of trial and error, I can completely understand your frustration!

One thing I would do is bring the vet another stool sample AND a urine sample. A urine sample can detect bacteria levels, which at least would let you know if Elza has an infection of some sort. That's what has finally allowed us to get Pippa on antibiotics.

Please keep us posted on Elza...sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Pippa31! 

She slept through the night without a break which is a good sign and this morning she had normal poopoo. 
Although the first one of the day always seemed ok compared to the later ones. We give it another day than decide what's best for her. 
Could it be your good thoughts sent our way? :


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

adrino said:


> Thank you Pippa31!
> 
> She slept through the night without a break which is a good sign and this morning she had normal poopoo.
> Although the first one of the day always seemed ok compared to the later ones. We give it another day than decide what's best for her.
> Could it be your good thoughts sent our way? :


Just went through the mill when it comes to allergies and Mac had his firmest poos in the morning. Then as the day went on they were more and more loose. If you have blood in the poo as well you need to take a sample to the vet and demand a test! After all you pay for it. It could be a food intolerance that is affecting the anus and therefore leading to bleeding but it could also be a bacteria infection and you deserve answers. We knew it was allergy because we sent off a blood and skin sample to a lab. So if you want to get to the bottom of it have them test the poo.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

> So if you want to get to the bottom of it have them test the poo.


You know what? I totally agree with you. I'm off tomorrow so I will pop down with a sample to the Vet. It's not much point taking Elza there again... Just want to know some facts. ???


----------

